# Van den Heuvel k9?



## Equiuga (Jan 19, 2013)

I have found a kennel named Van Den Heuvel K9 that has some really great looking dogs. I had emailed them last year and received an email back from Dari regarding if their lines were suitable for my family that includes 2 small children (her response was a resounding 'yes.) Her dogs are just beautiful. Does anyone else have experience with this breeder?


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Are you talking about teh VanDen Heuvel K9 here on the CT/NY border? If so yes they are neighbors of one of my friends. The produce beautiful dogs. We contemplated one of their puppies about 2 years ago but opted to wait out for just the right puppy and found one with another breeder (temperment/gender/coat color) that we wanted.


----------



## Equiuga (Jan 19, 2013)

I think that is where they are located. Dari has a (406) area code phone number. We would be reserving one at least in a year in advance so that we would get the pup that most suited our family. I live in GA and I really want a sable female so I would have them choose her for me from the different litters and have her shipped.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know someone who just bred her male Varen to one of their females. Pups on the ground now. The male is really nice! 
Here's a photo of the litter. Lots of sables!


----------



## Equiuga (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh my goodness! They are adorable! I am one of those people though that prepares thoroughly before jumping. I have my lab Marley who is fantastic, but it seems after you have one, you start wanting more. I have always LOVED GSDs and I think my next pup will be one. I just have never had one, so I want to read up as much as possible so I am the best owner possible for the breed plus I have to save up the money that it takes to get a quality dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Equiuga said:


> Oh my goodness! They are adorable! I am one of those people though that prepares thoroughly before jumping. I have my lab Marley who is fantastic, but it seems after you have one, you start wanting more. I have always LOVED GSDs and I think my next pup will be one. I just have never had one, so I want to read up as much as possible so I am the best owner possible for the breed plus I have to save up the money that it takes to get a quality dog.


:thumbup:!! I wish every dog owner was so diligent in preparation!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

My pup's bitch line comes from there. Good for you for being prepared and not just diving in!


----------



## GSD13 (Dec 11, 2012)

I've looked them up & they appear to be very very good, may give them a look for a pup in a couple of years.


----------



## Equiuga (Jan 19, 2013)

Do you guys know of some good books I can read that are breed specific and cover proper raising and training of GSDs?

Thanks! 
Sarah


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What type of training are you interested in? While I was waiting for my pup to whelp and come home his breeder recommended Sheila Booths book Purely Positive training. 
We were going to do IPO so the foundation in the book was great. But it is for all pups, really...from companion to competition!


----------



## guddu (Mar 14, 2012)

My first dog was from their kennel. They used to be an active kennel...seem to have gone by the way side, change in owner ship etc. They have not updated their web site in years. I would investigate thoroughly before buying.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WD's sire is from that kennel. WD is everything I had hoped for as an active family dog. I am not using him for Shutzhund but for agility and obedience and as a good buddy. And the looks are stunning of those dogs but that is just MHO.
Often you read about solid nerves but in WD's case that shows like nice stable temperament, easily able to deal with unexpected situations. 
I would get a dog from that kennel in a heartbeat.


----------



## Equiuga (Jan 19, 2013)

As far as training I would like to know more about obedience and the special techniques used for GSDS that help them excell. Thanks onyx'girl! I will check that book out. She will just be a companion for my family (I know I say "just" but in my mind that is a BIG job in itself). I just don't want to mess things up. I had emailed Dari asking about temperament and she sent me a very in depth email that really reassured me that the lines from the kennel would be suitable. Before booking a pup, I would of course check required clearances, certifications, titles, etc. Plus, I do believe the breeder knows their pups temperaments the best and would let them pick which one would be mine. I could care less about color, would prefer a female, but what really matters to me is sound breeding that produces GSD's with great minds, sound temperaments, and correct conformation.


----------

